# 1951 bernardelli vp baby 25acp



## 68poorboy (Oct 11, 2010)

i have received a 1951 bernardelli vp baby 25acp from my father some time ago.it is a complete firearm but due to its age it sometime jams.i think it may be the magazine spring.i am looking to see if there are any gunsmiths local that might want to see and buy it for parts or to repair to sell.loganville,ga


----------



## fishtail (Oct 11, 2010)

Try one last thing before doing away with the gun, Hornady Custom XTP and see if it improves. This cartridge has fixed a lot of 25ACP disappointments.


----------



## 68poorboy (Oct 11, 2010)

i have used and still have some of the hornady xtp hollow point 35gr but still had the same jam when the gun cycles.it will jam once with each full clip.( 6 rounds ).even tried some gold dot from ga arms,same thing.thank you for your reply.


----------



## LawnStalker (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it worth trying a new 30.00 magazine to keep? If so:

http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/magazine_pistol.html
http://www.triplek.com/Products/id/38/grp/412/prd/496/


----------



## 1022 (Oct 14, 2010)

If it had come from my daddy I would keep it if never fired again.Just m2c


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 14, 2010)

Try bending the feeding lips on the magazine.  You can also take the bottom floor plate off the mag and take out the spring and give it a little workout.  If you want someone to look at it for you...I'll be happy to give it the once over.


----------

